# Alimentar Subwoofer Pasivo usando Amplificador CarAudio



## SonyXploD (May 15, 2013)

hola chicos tengo este subwoofer behringer de 18" a 400wrms , y tengo un amplificador libre de car audio con el que deseo amplificarlo , pero la verdad no conozco como se llama ese conector,  y me gustaria una explicacion de como puedo alimentarlo pues. del amplificador de car audio solo salen 2 pelos positivo y negativo , y en este caso el subwoofer tiene 2 conectores. que no se muy bien si son el positivo y el negativo, o son otra cosa.

cual seria la mejor manera de potenciar el subwoofer usando este amplificador de caraudio? es decir como seria el cableado para llevar la corriente del amplificador al subwoofer . tomando en cuenta el tipo de enchufe que tiene atras. y a cual de los 2 enchufes debo conectar  y como.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2013)

Aqui tenés los datasheets de esos fast-on  speakon

http://www.neutrik.us/NLT8MP-BAG


http://cl.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Neutrik/NLT8MP-BAG/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMtAYTMy7wxAr34i8UVoPiCASpEBq2JWj%252bQ%3d

http://cl.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...GAEpiMZZMtAYTMy7wxAr34i8UVoPiCASpEBq2JWj%2bQ=


----------



## SonyXploD (May 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui tenés los datasheets de esos fast-on  speakon
> 
> http://www.neutrik.us/NLT8MP-BAG
> 
> ...



Entendi que debo comprar un conector speakon macho y pegarle el cabre negro rojo a los borner , pero todavia tengo la duda del porque tiene 2 entradas el cajon, tendras idea para que sirve la otra? O ambos enchufes deben ser utilizados


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2013)

No se , quizás cada conector corresponda a cada una de las 2 bobinas del parlante 

Vas a tener que medirlas con tester o probarlas con una batería de 9 V 

Saludos !


----------



## SonyXploD (May 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se , quizás cada conector corresponda a cada una de las 2 bobinas del parlante
> 
> Vas a tener que medirlas con tester o probarlas con una batería de 9 V
> 
> Saludos !



no entiendo lo de la bateria de 9v :S , acerca del tester , diras conecto el enchufe speak on y pelo 2 pelos del otro extremo y mido asi? o puedo medir directamente de la entrada del cajon?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2013)

Con una batería de 9 V y dos pelos de cable podés probar-identificar los parlantes sin riesgo , hacen un poco de ruido


----------



## renanvinicius (May 16, 2013)

para la conexión de la etapa y el subwoofer usaría cable de 2,5mm2 equivalente a13awg
el espeakon deberas tener el conector y meterle el cable usa como dice dosmetros la bateria para saber para indentificar el conector de entrada(aunque lo mejor seria desmontar esa parte y ver a donde van los cables


----------



## felixreal (May 18, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Tiene dos conectores para poner otra caja en paralelo, es muy común en equipos profesionales.
En principio se usa el +1 pa el positivo y el -1 para el negativo. Los +2 y -2 quedan libres.

Saludos!!!!


----------

